
Show HN: Servitor.io – Server and website monitoring - WildGreenLeave
https://servitor.io
======
WildGreenLeave
Hi everyone!

Creator/developer of Servitor.io here, if you’ve got any feedback, comments or
questions please ask them. I’m happy to read and answer everything, especially
since this is my first SaaS side-project I’m trying to launch and I have much
to learn. :)

Servitor was developed mostly to scratch my own itch that there wasn’t a good,
reasonably priced and easy product that allowed me to monitor a few of my
other side project servers and websites. Although I’m using it myself for a
few months now it is still in early stages, so bugs and issues may be there.
There are also many improvements on the roadmap, the most important features
are: better graphs/Ajax loading, live statistics and more monitors. (Feel free
to get in touch if you know an extra feature)

If anyone is interested in the technology stack, it is just plain old Mysql
5.7, PHP7.1 and Laravel 5.5. Instead of blindly using new technologies and
running into issues, I decided to use the old-trusted stack and actually try
to ship something for once. So far I’m on track I think.

Finally, I’m not a native English speaker, so my apologies for all (stupid)
grammar and spelling mistakes. I’m hoping everyone is able to understand me
without too much trouble.

~~~
kaloryfer
Hi.

I'm going to add you to [https://www.supermonitoring.com/blog/the-updated-
list-of-web...](https://www.supermonitoring.com/blog/the-updated-list-of-
website-monitoring-services/)

And hoping you won't move to [https://www.supermonitoring.com/blog/website-
monitoring-serv...](https://www.supermonitoring.com/blog/website-monitoring-
services-that-shut-down/) anytime soon. ;)

Good luck!

~~~
WildGreenLeave
Hi!

Thank you, it is definitely appreciated. If you need anything from me just let
me know! :)

------
czechdeveloper
I would really like to see some demo or at least screenshots before I have to
sign up. It's too little information for me to dive you my email address just
to try.

~~~
WildGreenLeave
Would you prefer a demo environment, a demo video or just screenshots?

Thank you for replying. :)

